# NAMM 2013 Photo & Video Dump (*Long Loading Time*)



## djpharoah (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey guys - back home after a tiring half day at NAMM 2013. Just posting up some random pics today from our "scouting" report. Tomorrow is the full day of fun and super sore feet from all the walking about.

Any requests/comments/questions - ask and myself or anyone who's at NAMM can answer/comment.



Videos (taken courtesy of theoctupus)














Pics:


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## theoctopus (Jan 26, 2013)

Universes:













J Customs:





RGA9:





Tosin Sig:









Just a cool satch sig finish:





7 string iceman:

















Mikro:


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a thing for metallic gold/burnt orange finishes, so this Parker was a no brainer:





Some Charvels. Seems like theyre going after the Schecter crowd:





Custom 7-string Charvel heading off to the Music Zoo:





New Charvel Pro Mods:









Mayones is killing it with these finishes:


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 26, 2013)

Too many strings!








Crazy Ritter finish:










Fred + Strandbergs:





Rainsong was buried in the basement:





Totally blanking on the manufacturer. I&#8217;m sure someone can remind me. They looked like they were a lot of fun to play.





Some delicious maple:





The new passive active-sized EMGs in a variety of finishes:


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 26, 2013)

Those Carvin CT7s look so good!!!


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 26, 2013)

Btw - guys give Theo rep for his pics too!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 26, 2013)

You mean theo?


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 26, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> You mean theo?



Sorry really tired.


----------



## Polythoral (Jan 26, 2013)

also, man, so many nice Ibanezes I want in my hands.


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 26, 2013)

He means Max. I just let people call me theo because that seems to be what people want to do given my name here. In reality it's the octopus together as one word, but I'll respond to most anything.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 26, 2013)

That 7 string Charvel strat


----------



## Brill (Jan 26, 2013)

anyone see what Spector was up too?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2013)

It's weird seeing 7 and 8 string EMGs.


----------



## teleofseven (Jan 26, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's weird seeing 7 and 8 string EMGs.



no. not weird. GREAT!

i've always used an 81 on my 6 string guitars but on my 7's i've used something else, simply because emg had their stupid soapbar style sizes. 

now, after people waiting for more than 10 years, they're finally here! and look at the awesome covers they've got! 

totally buying 81's to all my sevens!

(yes i know, blackouts come in passive size, but they cost too much for me and i liked the 81 better.)


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 26, 2013)

theoctopus said:


> Totally blanking on the manufacturer. Im sure someone can remind me. They looked like they were a lot of fun to play.



That's a Gittler I think.


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2013)

Amazing work man,seriously thanks,it's important for those who cannot be there

Can you take some pics of the schecter booth too? I'm neeeding some pics of the kenny hickey model and the banshees..and the usa production too,that everyone seems unable to photograph properly


Oh btw for everyone at namm,check the Reference Cable Corner,Hall A 6855,there's one of the top italian amps in there,it's called Masotti,higain monster ala Bogner XTC




do yourself a favour,try one


----------



## McKay (Jan 26, 2013)

Nobody has shown the heel of those new Jackson 7's yet. Cool photos though.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 26, 2013)

WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the pics, can't believe normal sized EMGs finally exist


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 26, 2013)

Cheers for sharing the pics!

The 6 string J-customs and Jem7 look awesome. Hopefully Schecter and ESP move over to the passive sized EMGs.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 26, 2013)

Those mayones and acacias look spectacular. Also digging the new look to the EMGs.

Anything interesting going on at the ebmm table?


----------



## irondavidson (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you for the effort to upload all these pics! The Mayones guitars are awesome as always and i´m very exited of the new green dot UV. Is that gonna be my first UV maybe?


----------



## Edika (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice coverage so far guys and thank you for all the photos! I can't wait to see photos of the new Jackson models and some impressions from the Jackson guys here, like Djpharoah !


----------



## Viginez (Jan 26, 2013)

more pics of that mayo that is sold


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 26, 2013)

Those 9 stringers are insane. It'll give people carpal tunnel just THINKING about playing one.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 26, 2013)

Today we'll do a more "review" type post at the stalls hopefully with some videos.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 26, 2013)

what are these?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 26, 2013)

Jaden Rose's maybe?


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 26, 2013)

First ones are Acacias.

The second ones are Jaden Rose.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the pics, looking forward to more from the busiest day.


----------



## flexkill (Jan 26, 2013)

OMG! This color green....Craaaaap love this Ibby!


----------



## -42- (Jan 26, 2013)

Man Charvel needs to stop teasing us with those CS sevens and get a Pro-Mod version out there.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 26, 2013)

This middle one looks an awful lot like one of the animals as leaders ones that got stolen.


----------



## teleofseven (Jan 26, 2013)

this thread needs




pics.

come on guys, this is the biggest guitar related event of the whole year


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 26, 2013)

-42- said:


> Man Charvel needs to stop teasing us with those CS sevens and get a Pro-Mod version out there.



Agreed. I'd be all over a decent stratocaster style 7 string, though a hardtail would be nice.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 26, 2013)

Day 2 over... man so tired but worth it. So many pics/videos coming up. Stay tuned.


----------



## mcleanab (Jan 26, 2013)

Any ISP love?


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 26, 2013)

PRS love:


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 26, 2013)

Schecter:


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 26, 2013)

Quick view into the EBMM booth:





Dean:





















































Fernandes:


----------



## Watty (Jan 26, 2013)

Okay, forget the guitars....where was that maple from?! That top was phenomenal!


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 26, 2013)

Jaden Rose:

























Hanson Guitars (I guess a subsidiary of Lakland?):





Electro-Harmonix:









Matrix (and their awesome little JCM800 clone, which was so lightweight):













Tubes!





Fodera:


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 26, 2013)

Brum + Jaden Rose + Randall:









EBMM:

































Rick:





















Daisy Rock, for funzies:


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 26, 2013)

Ibanez:


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 26, 2013)

More Ibanez:





































Dunlop: 





Acacia:





















Manson Guitars:


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 26, 2013)

USA Production PT? Why Schecter, I think you've gotten me intrigued.


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 26, 2013)

GJ2 (aka Grover Jackson) Guitars:





















Carvin:





















DR strings:





Ritter (These finishes were unbelievable. The floral pattern is fabric.)





















Marleaux (The last two were tiny little basses):


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 26, 2013)

One-Control:









Gotoh:





Guilford Guitars (these were beautiful):













Friedman:





Aristides Guitars:









Fujigen:


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2013)

Very very very well done man,and thanks for the schecter picsthat natural 8 strings is MASSIVE!


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahn:





Moollon:





Ministar:





Marshall Guitars:





C.R. Alsip:

















Perri Ink:





Majik Box:





Don't remember the brand, but killer fit and finish, and a neck profile like a pipe:













Godin 7-String:


----------



## lemeker (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the photo's so far.  

So far I really like some of the things Carvin and Schecter are doing. Those amps look intriguing to say the least. I really would like to get my hands on the Grover's, well a lot of whats there really!!! 

I see sold on some of the things in the pictures, having never been to Namm, can I be safe in assuming that you can purchase some of those? 

If that's the case, I can never ever ever go........ever!!!


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 26, 2013)

ESP:


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 26, 2013)

More ESP:









James Tyler Variax:





Jackson:

















































EVH:


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 26, 2013)

Fender:





















Another quick Jackson:





More Fenders (these are all CS):

















Gibson:













Baudier:









Crystal Frets:


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> USA Production PT? Why Schecter, I think you've gotten me intrigued.


there's a new line of USA produced schecters,with interesting prices,in schecter site you can find the catalog with 4 or 5 models you will find,though there are more presented at namm


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 26, 2013)

Wood!

















Don't remember!





Circle K:





Anderson:













Mooer:









Caparison:













Heritage:


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 26, 2013)

Freedom Guitar:





Legator 7-string:





GMP (Simply amazing finishes.....):





















And the new SSO guitar of choice, a 20394820394 inch scale guitar:


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 26, 2013)

That's all, folks. I had a great time at NAMM this year (thanks Mesh). We took a lot of photos, asked a lot of questions, and saw a lot of cool stuff.


----------



## ramses (Jan 26, 2013)

theoctopus said:


> Hahn:
> Godin 7-String:






Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems that NAMM 2013 is a 7 string milestone: we now have production 7 stringers for every type of guitarhollow body, carved top, acoustic nylon, solid body, strat.

... which by the way is completely awesome


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 26, 2013)

Going to post up all the videos soon guys. Stay tuned.


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2013)

theoctopus said:


> That's all, folks. I had a great time at NAMM this year (thanks Mesh). We took a lot of photos, asked a lot of questions, and saw a lot of cool stuff.


thanks for the enormous photobook man!!you did a great job!


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 26, 2013)

DJ, any chance of a video of the EVH 5150 III combo?


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 26, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> DJ, any chance of a video of the EVH 5150 III combo?



Sounds a lot like the normal heads man.. added reverb I think. There were a lot of guys there shredding but it's hard to really capture the sound of the amp. Looks great and it's probably gonna be heavy as shit !!


----------



## axxessdenied (Jan 26, 2013)

Sooo much good stuff.. fuck me. where do I start? lol


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 26, 2013)

I do just want to say that I was really impressed with Jaden's work, especially on Fred's 8 string. He's a top notch guy, and the turnaround time plus pricing makes it a no brainer. I'm kind of surprised that there isn't more action on his guitars here on the forum.

Also, I was totally blown away by the build quality of Guilford Guitars. That's my next stop, for sure. Loved the body style, the one-piece necks (including fretboard), and the overall fit and finish.


----------



## flexkill (Jan 26, 2013)

God I love Jackson!!!


----------



## flexkill (Jan 26, 2013)

Just wanted to thank theoctopus and djpharoah. Thanks for taking the time guys....awesome!


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 26, 2013)

1st post has all the video requests that were sent to me via PM (taken by theoctopus).


----------



## Given To Fly (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you for letting us peons see the show!


----------



## Decipher (Jan 26, 2013)

Beauty guys!!

Only request I have is for Rivera! They haven't said shit on Facebook or Twitter and I can't find any info on any potential new products.....


----------



## McKay (Jan 26, 2013)

Videos are awesome!


----------



## elnyrb10 (Jan 26, 2013)

wheres the Invictus booth?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2013)

>



COW?


----------



## Miek (Jan 27, 2013)

Scott Ian.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2013)

Miek said:


> Scott Ian.



I can't believe my mind farted like that. 

I know Scott has his signature Soloist, but every time I see a single-pickup silverburst, I think of CoW.


----------



## wildchild (Jan 27, 2013)

Im gassing for that white on maple
is it plain or galaxy I cant tell in the pic


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 27, 2013)

elnyrb10 said:


> wheres the Invictus booth?



They were in a nearby parking lot selling fretted 2x4's out of the back of a pickup truck.


----------



## lobotom (Jan 27, 2013)

Iceman:






Vai:





7 Strings Misc.:









8 Stringers:

















Sabre style:









9 String Prototype:













Sterling's: (Felt pretty close to my JP7)





Seymour Duncan:






Love the Jackson 8 string in the middle: (BTW Jackson still had X series 7s with the wrong pickup position.)





Mayones:

















Also saw the Dimarzio Ionizer pickups, Tosin's signature, and Aaron Marshall from Intervals perform at the Strandberg booth. Nice guy and killer player.

Alex


----------



## lobotom (Jan 27, 2013)

Fernades: (This is my friend Ramon Ortiz signature)


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 27, 2013)

Best NAMM ever. It seems companies are really getting what us guitarists are looking for right now. Just a shame many of us can't afford anything


----------



## philentology (Jan 27, 2013)

theoctopus said:


> ESP:



LTD SC tele!?!? I can afford this!?

Wish I had seen these today. I went in when they had a signing this afternoon and it was too packed.

Also... What is up with the new headstock logos for ESP/LTD? It looked peculiar on some of their guitars.

Edit: the White Chapel signature LTDs were both really great looking in person. Wish I could have sat down and tried them out.


----------



## philentology (Jan 27, 2013)

wildchild said:


> Im gassing for that white on maple
> is it plain or galaxy I cant tell in the pic



I believe it was plain white. For a second I thought it might be galaxy white but I think it was just dust. Pretty nice looking in person.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2013)

philentology said:


> Edit: the White Chapel signature LTDs were both really great looking in person. Wish I could have sat down and tried them out.



They're doing something similar to what BC Rich did; ESP production models will have a different logo than the ESP custom shop models.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jan 27, 2013)

Just a quick "thank you" post for sharign the photos, it's greatly appreciated to see a braod range of coverage!


----------



## slapnutz (Jan 27, 2013)

Just a big thanks for the effort dude. Great pix.


----------



## teleofseven (Jan 27, 2013)

any new innovations this year? you know, like evertune and such.


----------



## jimwratt (Jan 27, 2013)

lobotom said:


> Fernades: (This is my friend Ramon Ortiz signature)



Ramon Ortiz does not get the acclaim he should. Such an incredibly creative player. Puya/Ankla/Ortiz is all music people should listen to frequently.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 27, 2013)

i'm so glad gmp is back!!!







thanks for the pictures man! i know its a lot of hardwork, so good job on that!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 27, 2013)

Awesome and very informative pics, thanks


----------



## GlxyDs (Jan 27, 2013)

Do I ever wish I could go to NAMM. Thanks for the post guys.


----------



## themightyjaymoe (Jan 27, 2013)

Great work on the pics! Can wait until these things are in stores!


----------



## m4rK (Jan 27, 2013)

theoctopus said:


> Schecter:



I love this beast!
I will own one someday, if it ever becomes real..


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures, guys. We who can't attend appreciate being able to see some of the stuff!!!


----------



## katsumura78 (Jan 27, 2013)

Someone please tell me what the seven string on the right is. I need that now Lol!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2013)

I think all 3 of those are the new Jackson B series guitars.


----------



## philentology (Jan 27, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're doing something similar to what BC Rich did; ESP production models will have a different logo than the ESP custom shop models.


Ah! Thank you.


----------



## Rook (Jan 27, 2013)

katsumura78 said:


> Someone please tell me what the seven string on the right is. I need that now Lol!



I demand a recount 

Also yeah, USA Select B series.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jan 27, 2013)

jimwratt said:


> Ramon Ortiz does not get the acclaim he should. Such an incredibly creative player. Puya/Ankla/Ortiz is all music people should listen to frequently.



I was just gonna say something along these lines, but you beat me to it. Kudos on your good taste!


----------



## obZenity (Jan 27, 2013)

Wait. . . the 8 string Duncan Distortions are coming out? And I just bought 808xs and had them installed. Dammit.


----------



## Gram negative (Jan 27, 2013)

DOES THE IBANEZ RG9 HAVE TWO (2) TRUSS RODS. I THINK IT HAS TWO (2).



(alot of you will get the joke)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2013)

Gram negative said:


> DOES THE IBANEZ RG9 HAVE TWO (2) TRUSS RODS. I THINK IT HAS TWO (2).
> 
> 
> 
> (alot of you will get the joke)


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Jan 27, 2013)

lobotom said:


> Fernades: (This is my friend Ramon Ortiz signature)



Never seen pictures that close, only of him playing it. Looks great really. If it wasn't because I'm such a fan of Ibbys, I'd like to have one of these.


----------



## yuureikun (Jan 27, 2013)

lobotom said:


> Iceman:
> 
> Sterling's: (Felt pretty close to my JP7)
> 
> ...



Uhh huh huh huh, hey baby. Come to Butthead...


----------



## jimwratt (Jan 27, 2013)

Does the 30 fret count as an ERG? I think it should.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jan 27, 2013)

Needs more black on green.

but all these pictures are just making my GAS flare up something awful.


----------



## Cremated (Jan 27, 2013)

So what are the Sterlings about? And that Jackson 8 is awesome. Also I'm so excited for the active-sized passives from Duncan.

Nvm just googled the Sterlings. Cheaper imports of the Music Mans. That's what I figured.


----------



## katsumura78 (Jan 27, 2013)

Rook said:


> I demand a recount
> 
> Also yeah, USA Select B series.




Is this on their website yet ? I can't find it anywhere. I'm ready to buy that thing haha. Thanks for the help.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## davefoxtattoos (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time and posting all those photos, they're awesome


----------



## themike (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone get a chance to see or hear the Budda *AS Preceptor?
*


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 27, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Anyone get a chance to see or hear the Budda *AS Preceptor?
> *



I really wanted to but there was so much to see and after a while my feet were like bro you're on your own.. we quit


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 27, 2013)

katsumura78 said:


>



God these are gorgeous. I think a natural 7 and walnut 8 will be mine!


----------



## jwade (Jan 27, 2013)

theoctopus said:


>


That has to be the most beautiful 8 I've ever seen.

Was there any info saying if this is a new production model or a one-off?


----------



## Housty00 (Jan 28, 2013)

jwade said:


> That has to be the most beautiful 8 I've ever seen.
> 
> Was there any info saying if this is a new production model or a one-off?



I do believe it's one of the Mayones "Djentleman series" guitars. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## bulb (Jan 28, 2013)

Here are my fotes:
The hotel room before the storm




Mayones Regius 7




My new Mayones Regius 6 (absolutely mindblowing!)




Dawid from Mayones made me that BMW knob hehe




Tosin's Sig!




Ibanez 9 string




Strandberg Varberg that now belongs to Paul Masvidal




Mark playing Strandberg Varberg




Carvin 7 string in the most gorgeous finish




Sean, Nolly, Aaron




Joe's guitar




Joe and his guitar




Wes and Joe's guitar




Ibanez 9 string headstock




Carvin California 7




Mraky


----------



## jwade (Jan 28, 2013)

No idea about the price, but here it is:


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Joe from Gojira's guitar is sweet! Any idea is its going to be a production model?


----------



## Gitte (Jan 28, 2013)

Is there an official release date for the ltd carpenter tele yet?


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 28, 2013)

theoctopus said:


>


Huh. A roundhorn Rhoads.


----------



## Aevolve (Jan 28, 2013)

theoctopus said:


>



Yep. I'm done. It's decided.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jan 28, 2013)

Dat iceman 

Also, that's a lot of sweet looking pickups from SD there. Invader 8's!


----------



## Chris_Casket (Jan 28, 2013)

Any more pics of this beauty?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2013)

Cremated said:


> Nvm just googled the Sterlings. Cheaper imports of the Music Mans. That's what I figured.



That'll street for around $630.


----------



## traditional (Jan 28, 2013)

Hang on one second...

Is that a Joe Duplantier signature Charvel tele? There's nothing about it anywhere!
I need it. That'll be the first thing from my 2013 NAMM gas list that I'll buy!


----------



## ridner (Jan 28, 2013)

great pix/vids - thanks for posting!


----------



## jawbreaker (Jan 28, 2013)

7 string Iceman. Oh my.. I want so bad!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 28, 2013)

Jem 7...


----------



## Curt (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep, Mayones GAS rose to 9001.
PRS GAS continues to rise
Schecter has some cool offerings too.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jan 28, 2013)

theoctopus said:


> Godin 7-String:





theoctopus said:


> Mooer:



well i found the perfect nylon that i've been looking for for 6 months now

and finally a mooer DI! not only am i stoked about the ShimVerb and ReEcho Pro but ive been hoping Mooer would do compact DI box.
stoked lvl. 9000


----------



## Exit Existence (Jan 28, 2013)

bulb said:


> Here are my fotes:
> The hotel room before the storm
> 
> 
> Carvin 7 string in the most gorgeous finish




I know right? I've been set on getting a blue carvin as my first 7 string, but I've been a bit about their blue because it's usually too dark for my tastes. As soon as I saw this one at namm I knew it was exactly how I want it! Im going to be ordering one just like this tomorrow, but with an ebony board, chrome hardware and passives! Stoked!


----------



## kamello (Jan 28, 2013)

and what's the name of that specific kind of blue? is gorgeus


----------



## Exit Existence (Jan 28, 2013)

One of the guys who works for carvin says it's a custom finish not offered as a standard option. You have to pay extra for those and it voids the return policy but oh well lol


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 29, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> what are these?



No Shit, I must have tried 10 different spellings of what is below the companies giant slogan, but damn if you can read the company name. Brilliant marketing ha. They caught my eye too. Oh, and I Googled the slogan too...nada


----------



## jwade (Jan 29, 2013)

Aren't those Jaden Rose guitars?


----------



## WiseSplinter (Jan 29, 2013)

^ bottom pic is of Jaden Rose, not sure about the top one...


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 29, 2013)

Top one's Acacia.


----------



## feilong29 (Jan 29, 2013)

lobotom said:


> Iceman:
> 
> Sterling's: (Felt pretty close to my JP7)
> 
> ...


----------



## Aevolve (Jan 29, 2013)

feilong29 said:


> How "close" we talking??? I'm really considering one of these later this year



Seconded, I too am interested in how those Sterlings feel.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 29, 2013)

This is good year in the history of guitars for us ERG'ers.




_says the guy who only owns six strings _


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jan 30, 2013)

So many guitars I want to rub all over me.

whyamIpoor.gif


----------



## bulb (Jan 30, 2013)

some more pics:

Fibenare 6





Fibenare 6




7 String guitar (what is the world coming to?)




Dawid from Mayones with my new Claro Walnut Regius 6!


----------



## Cnev (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you guys so much for the pics!

I have been out of the loop for a good while now, so pardon my ignorance. But, what exactly happened with GMP? I fell in love with one of their singlecuts many years ago and it seemed like they just up and vanished. Really nice to see them around again!


----------



## guy in latvia (Jan 31, 2013)

This thread is full of so much win, shame that Caparison didn't release anything new this year.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh my fuck.... here I was enjoying the freedom of having JUST paid off the remainder of my account for the stuff I was financing ..... and then BAM!! NAMM 2013 just smacked me square in the lips.



Gitte said:


> Is there an official release date for the ltd carpenter tele yet?



I second this question to anyone who knows anything about it.

Also, to all those who posted all that guitar pron... I love you... the Ibanez, Schecter, and ESP sections were tits. Very, very tits. Now that I think about it, this is as good of an occasion as any to add a "tits" smiley to the rest of the smilies.


----------



## Gitte (Jan 31, 2013)

theoctopus said:


>



Which 8 is that one?? This looks freaking awesome!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 31, 2013)

Yea that looks sick.

And those tops on the SCs Misha posted...


----------



## Zado (Feb 1, 2013)

Gitte said:


> Which 8 is that one?? This looks freaking awesome!!


custom shop i fear man 


Aristides


----------



## 1968 Charger B5 (Feb 1, 2013)

Awesome pics pharoah


----------



## Imbrium998 (Feb 1, 2013)

bulb said:


> some more pics:
> 
> Fibenare 6



Fibenare makes some absolutely beautiful instruments. And cases too. Has anyone taken a picture of the case they make?


----------



## 1968 Charger B5 (Feb 1, 2013)

That blue quilted top carvin is GORGEOUS


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Feb 1, 2013)

Tosin Abasi: Fibenare Erotic Unique 8-String @ NAMM 2013


----------



## Loomer (Feb 1, 2013)

I want that Joe Duplantier Tele and I want it NOW!


----------



## Shannon (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi all, 
Haven't been around much in the last couple weeks. After 9 years with my company, I got canned due to our contract running out. Needless to say, I've been very stressed out. So, how did deal with it? I WENT TO NAMM! 

Here's my recap. Enjoy!


Here's a picstory showing my trip to the 2013 NAMM convention. These were taking with my cell phone. I had an absolute blast. 

Inside, you'll find...
CARVIN CT7, CT74, DC600, DC700, DC800
IBANEZ AFJ957, JEM7V7, UV70, JCR8138, RG9, RG2627Z, RG2228M, RG7420, RG7421, S5470, RG950QM, RG450DX, RG550XH, RG550DX, M8M, APEX100, IC507, AGB205, SR256
ESP LTD T7, ECLIPSE, HORIZON FR-II, FRANK BELLO, MH-330FM, M-330FM, ST-1
EVH FRANKENSTRAT STRIPED SERIES, 5150III COMBO
JACKSON JS22-7M, JS32-8Q, SLAT3-7, DK2MQHT
DEAN RC7, RC8, RC7X, RC8X
STERLING BY MUSIC MAN JP70
VIGIER EXCALIBUR 7-STRING
FERNANDES RO-7 RAMON ORTIZ SIGNATURE 7-STRING, TRITURADOR JEFF WALKER SIGNATURE, REVOLVER 7 DELUXE
MAYONES REGIUS 8
GODIN 7-STRING WITH MIDI SYNTH
SCHECTER C8-FR
PRS 513, SE CUSTOM 7-STRING
FENDER BASS VI
TOM ANDERSON DROP TOP 7-STRING
LEGATOR 7 & 8 STRING
CHARVEL 7-STRING
JADEN ROSE
WASHBURN N7 NUNO BETTENCOURT SIGNATURE 7-STRING
BC RICH MOCKINGBIRD ST-7
FRAMUS 8-STRING
...and other stuff. Enjoy!


----------



## teleofseven (Feb 5, 2013)

nevermind!

...i'm so fucking stewpit.


----------

